

The Twelve Greatest Defunct Tech Magazines Ever - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2008/11/20/the-twelve-greatest-defunct-tech-magazines-ever/

======
TetOn
The most remarkable thing about this article is that it isn't spread over 15
pages. They can't quite bring themselves to get it down to one, but limiting
any of these "X greatest Y things" articles to two clicks is major progress.

And, indeed, where's OMNI? Page three, no doubt...

------
paddy_m
I remember when I was about 11 or 12 discovering Byte at my local public
library. I checked out every back issue, going back to maybe 89/90. What a
wonderfully exciting time in computing. At the time '93/'94 PC magazine would
make vague references to other platforms (unix, vax, alpha), Byte talked about
them all the time. I really loved it because it was a serious magazine (unlike
pc magazine which just had reviews), but it wasn't academic or inaccessible.

------
steelhive
Byte was a great magazine, especially the early '80s issues which had themed
articles and a matching Tinney cover. I can still picture the SmallTalk hot
air balloon and the C toolbox. But the mag I _really_ miss is Micro
Cornucopia. The depth and quality were exceptional.

It seems to me so many of the magazines fell into the same trap. They turned
into "review rags" to attract advertisers, but in the process lost the hearts
of their readers.

------
comatose_kid
I still have copies of byte from the 80s boxed up. The BYTE.com site should
just be shut down and replaced with scans from each of these issues.

And they have Compute!, but they missed Transactor.

------
johns
I have fond memories of PC/Computing. In one of their 1,001 best downloads
issues, they included my first piece of freeware. I think I have the issue
somewhere still.

------
zandorg
Before it got disposed of, Upside.com hosted every issue of Upside. Sadly, I
only got a few articles about Louis Rossetto before the website was scrubbed
clean.

------
wildwood
Boardwatch would be at the top of my list, though it's a bit more recently
defunct than most of these.

------
michael_dorfman
Some fond memories on the list, but they missed Kilobaud. _That_ was a great
magazine.

------
allenbrunson
i read almost all of these at one time or another. it was a much different
world back then, when computers were mostly for hobbyists, and the scene
hadn't gotten so deadly serious yet.

------
stone2020
Byte was easily the best computer magazine I have ever read.

------
gamble
I'll always remember 'boot' fondly, before it was neutered.

------
jgrahamc
Where's Mondo 2000?

~~~
sabat
Although it wasn't a computer magazine, I do see your point. I often wish RU
Sirius would start a new post-cyberpunk publication of some kind. Mondo 3000?
Mondo 2100?

------
kevTheDev
Amiga Power

------
MisterMerkin
Where's OMNI?

~~~
sabat
Not exactly a computer magazine, but I was so in love with Omni that I have
actually stockpiled two or three years' worth of issues from the late '70s
(via ebay). God I wish Omni could return; the world could use it.

------
bprater
Ahoy!

------
sabat
I loved Byte and Creative Computing; they were the hallmark of my early
computing days. (This also gives away my age. Sorry.)

Missing from that era might be: People's Computing Company magazine and Dr.
Dobb's Journal (yes, it was around in the '70s).

